
How Many Languages Do Developers Need To Know?  - ghosh
http://readwrite.com/2014/06/17/apple-swift-facebook-hack-google-dart#awesm=~oHw4XHrZcE6yYU
======
CmonDev
Seems author is not familiar with Xamarin and C#.

